# Twist pen for lefties



## rossvh (May 19, 2013)

I had a friend say he never uses twist pens because he's a lefty and they retract back in when he writes. Never heard this before but I would assume it's the quality of pens he has used and not the transmission. Anyone else heard of this problem? I can make him a click pen - but I don't like that type as much.


----------



## Mack C. (May 19, 2013)

rossvh said:


> I had a friend say he never uses twist pens because he's a lefty and they retract back in when he writes. Never heard this before but I would assume it's the quality of pens he has used and not the transmission. Anyone else heard of this problem? I can make him a click pen - but I don't like that type as much.


 There are 2 pens I know of that have double twists for lefties, Cigar and the Flat Top American. There may be more!


----------



## Dale Allen (May 19, 2013)

It must be a really weak and 'cheap' twist mechanism to retract simply from the pressure on the refill or slight rubbing of the top section.
Make your friend a good one from berea with a good trans and the difference will be obvious.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 19, 2013)

I'm a lefty. Not ever had this problem with any pen.   I've been using a Sierra and executive often. 

It's pretty hard to conveniently twist a pen one handed anyway, so I'm not sure why direction would matter that much either.


----------



## LagniappeRob (May 19, 2013)

I've seen this with slimline... replaced the mechanism with a better one and it was fine


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 19, 2013)

Ross, I also am a lefty and never have had that problem, and have sold hundreds of Aero's , Sierra type's, and never had a customer send it back for that reason or for that matter any other twist reason back when I did shows and now that I wholesale we're talking many more hundreds .


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 19, 2013)

I am also a lefty and have not seen this happen. I use a sierra as a regular carry pen.


----------



## rossvh (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the reps ones - especially from you lefties. I too assume it was a poor quality pen.I'll suggest some of the brands you all suggested. Thanks and have a great pen-turning day!


----------



## cwolfs69 (May 19, 2013)

Mack C. said:


> rossvh said:
> 
> 
> > I had a friend say he never uses twist pens because he's a lefty and they retract back in when he writes. Never heard this before but I would assume it's the quality of pens he has used and not the transmission. Anyone else heard of this problem? I can make him a click pen - but I don't like that type as much.
> ...


also Triton ball point, c\Continental from WC, Hart double twist from WC. i know that those three are both ways. 
 just sayin


----------



## Smitty37 (May 19, 2013)

rossvh said:


> I had a friend say he never uses twist pens because he's a lefty and they retract back in when he writes. Never heard this before but I would assume it's the quality of pens he has used and not the transmission. Anyone else heard of this problem? I can make him a click pen - but I don't like that type as much.


I have given both my wife and my daughter who are left handed twist pens and they never have had that problem. On the other hand I've heard of the tip not locking when extended and retracting while writing problem but it wasn't associated with being left handed


----------



## juteck (May 19, 2013)

I'll jump in as another lefty not experiencing this problem either, and suspect a bad transmission or not twisting it far enough the allow it to retract slightly to lock in place. 

Since others also recommended double twist options, don't exclude the 8mm round top twist pen from Berea.   Solid construction with less heft than a cigar, Parker refill, and double twist.


----------



## turncrazy43 (May 19, 2013)

I'am also a lefty and never had such a problem with any twist kit. I suspect the problem was not twisting until the ink refill was fully in place. Then the pressure of writing may cause the refill to retract.


----------



## tim self (May 20, 2013)

I have had customers comment of having this happen.  (Not on any I've sold.)  I recommend a pen with the twist in the finial end.  (You select the supplier.) As I understand it, it is the center twist and the action of the hand causes this.  By twisting the top, it takes that action out of the equation.


----------



## Tage (May 21, 2013)

I'm a lefty and never had a problem.


----------



## hard hat (May 22, 2013)

Not making a requested pen for someone based on 'I don't like that kind' isn't quite right, IMHO. Now if its not quality, then that's different. If the person is a friend, have them try a twist pen you have made for a few days as a trial to see how they like it and go from there.


----------



## butchf18a (May 22, 2013)

Also look at Berea european round top. Double twist, parker. I sell more of these than any other. I have no problem twisting single-handed with either hand.


----------



## 76winger (May 22, 2013)

Jumping in with the choir: 

I'm a lefty and I've never had problems with twist pens either.


----------



## 76winger (May 22, 2013)

tim self said:


> I have had customers comment of having this happen.  (Not on any I've sold.)  I recommend a pen with the twist in the finial end.  (You select the supplier.) As I understand it, it is the center twist and the action of the hand causes this.  By twisting the top, it takes that action out of the equation.



This could be a strong possibility, especially since there's several different "angles of attack" so to speak that are incorporated in the different ways various lefties hold their pen while writing. A couple different flavors of hooking over the top, pushing the pen straight from the left side and holding below the line are just a few.


----------

